# Getting logged out every time....



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

For some reason I keep getting logged off, even though when I log back in I tick the "log me in automatically...." box. Really annoying 

And yesterday, I couldn't log in at all for a while


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

Me too I thought it might be IE 7 so didn't say anything


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

Wallsendmag II said:


> Me too I thought it might be IE 7 so didn't say anything


Nope, I'm still using IE6.


----------



## Richard W (Nov 11, 2005)

I'm glad I'm not the only one then - I'd cleared out a load of sh*t from my temp folder and thought I'd lost the cookie. But it's happened every time since then.


----------



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

Sounds like a cookie problem on your PC. Try deleting the TT Forum cookie from your 'temporary internet files' folder and logging in again. That should re-generate the cookie on your PC.

The cookie file will be called {yourname}@www.********.co.uk/


----------



## Richard W (Nov 11, 2005)

Ta, it seems to be working today - I did another clear out this morning and have logged in again.


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

ok so now I'm logged out on the forum index and logged in on the forums :roll:


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

scott28tt said:


> Sounds like a cookie problem on your PC. Try deleting the TT Forum cookie from your 'temporary internet files' folder and logging in again. That should re-generate the cookie on your PC.
> 
> The cookie file will be called {yourname}@www.********.co.uk/


Great worked for me to


----------



## 5 cw (Sep 27, 2005)

good post was having same problem,but had not deleted any  now ok :lol:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

had exactly the same problem tonight, cleared out the cookies, now able to log on but now the clock at the top is not making sense. Every time I go to another page, the time now matches the time last visited - and it is REALLY buggin' me now! Am I doing / have I done something stupid? :? 



> The time now is Wed Mar 01, 2006 7:42 pm
> You last visited on Wed Mar 01, 2006 7:42 pm


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

> Am I doing / have I done something stupid?


That's so tempting!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

saint said:


> > Am I doing / have I done something stupid?
> 
> 
> That's so tempting!


 :lol: :lol: not like you to hold back


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

saint said:


> > Am I doing / have I done something stupid?
> 
> 
> That's so tempting!


Ahhhh but you have managed to resist :roll: ........................... one day the transformation will be complete ...................... and you'll need to change your avatar :wink:

Blip on my planet has now been overcome  - stopped being logged out all the time AND the visited clock is playing too . No idea how I fixed it tho.................................. :? 

Hev x


----------

